# Strawberrynet.com for Fragrances...views?



## Sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

....


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 14, 2009)

I did buy from them several times: perfumes, skincare, makeup, all from different brands and always got genuine products.
They ship very fast and have a good customer service.
I had a problem only once with an item and returned it with no problems. They were very nice and refunded everything.
They can be trusted to my opinion.


----------



## DadaH (Sep 16, 2009)

They are great ! I really love them and you can get some perfumes very cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and real 100 %


----------



## Patricia (Sep 18, 2009)

i ordered stuff from them many times and love them!


----------



## skristallia (Sep 19, 2009)

I order from them for the last 5 years  and i am very pleased,they ship fast and they pack the products very well.I never had any problem with Strawberrynet.com at all!!!The products are authentic,sometimes without a box but they mention that on the description of the product.I have never ordered Mac from them since they dont have much,just a few pieces,so i dont know about that.But all those years i have been purchasing various brands,high end and never ever had the tiniest problem.Thats just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope i helped!!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 19, 2009)

Do be careful to check expiration dates on fragrances if you buy from them. I've had the misfortune of receiving a fragrance that was authentic but was within its expiry date by only 2 weeks!


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't think they sell pigments..went to their site many times and haven't come across one pigment yet...


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 10, 2009)

http://extrascents.com/ is waaaay too cheaper! I prefer!


----------



## Skura (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_BUT my order is on hold because they want me to prove my identity by faxing them a utility bill with my name + address...apparently this is a routine procedure for non-US new customers, this is what they told me when I questioned this. Problem is, I don't pay the bills in my house since I live with my mother and the only bills I have are bank/card bills...I explained to them I didn't want to give out my details like that but they insist that my order won't be sent until I do this. 

What should I do? Do you think I'm being paranoid and should just fax out my card statement or should I just forget it and get a refund? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't know have you solved problem... If not here it is... 

Usually in this situation (credit card bill) you can put over cc numbers on the bill black pen (black marker) or something so you don't share with them those information. 

They need to be sure that you CC is valid and that is really yours. So those is for your own protection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(pardon my english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ i was going to say the same


----------



## Sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey! Thanks for your advice ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is what I actually did after all, I couldn't think what else to do and I really wanted my order so I blotted out the vital numbers with a 4B pencil (so it could be rubbed off just in case) so it all worked out in the end and I got my perfumes...which I loved...yay!! 

After all that, I think they are pretty decent for fragrances since their shipping isn't expensive, the other fragrance sites people recommend seem great but their international shipping is prohibitively high, so despite my long drawn-out payment drama, I recommend them


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 11, 2009)

i've ordered from them heaps too and never had a problem - good loyalty program too


----------



## Mopsly (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been ordering only cosmetics products from Strawberry (free shipping) because they have excellent offers on some products but you can find parfumes much cheper on other pages


----------

